
Benefits of Forced Experimentation: Evidence from the London Underground (2015) [pdf] - aratno
https://www.economics.ox.ac.uk/materials/papers/14046/paper-755.pdf
======
londons_explore
This research highlights a sub-optimal behaviour in the average human.

 _You_ probably have this suboptimal behaviour. You can fix it easily. Simply
look for something you do every day, such as commuting, brushing your teeth,
booting up your laptop, etc, and try doing it another way.

For example, every night I leave my glasses under my pillow. About 10% of the
time, my glasses fall behind my bed and take 10 mins for blind-me to find. I
have now made a storage box for my glasses to save me time, but it shouldn't
have taken me 10 years to come up with that idea!

